
Stackpath us-west objectstorage was down - daflip
https://status.stackpath.com/
======
daflip
Does anyone here use stackpath for their CDN? I was evaluating it and had
their us-west object-storage go down (throwing 503 errors for for all
requests) yesterday. 24 hours later, it's back up but with degraded
performance. I've heard nothing from support other than that they're aware of
it and what the status page says.

